# SITE MAPS in GoogleEarth



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

So much for my theory you were working on cold fusion to solve our problems with energy dependence on foreign oil.


----------



## BRDof3

I only pretend to know what I am talking about with regard to computers and software. How do I use this once I go to your site?


----------



## BRDof3

ftwildernessguy said:


> So much for my theory you were working on cold fusion to solve our problems with energy dependence on foreign oil.



That's his summer project.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## laurafergie

I am very impressed and can see the possiblities. The hours you must have spent are staggering. Thank you so much. It is people like you that helps make Disney - Disney.


----------



## Comptech

Shan the Man!
This is awesome..... FW should hire you. Anyway before I commit to the GPS deal what exactly did you have in mind...?


----------



## campingdawgs

Yay!  Now I will know which sites are on the inside and the outside of the loops!  It will also help us to identify sites we have stayed in when we forgot to take a picture of the site#  Thanks for all the work you put in to this!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Since Shan-man was good enough to let me in on his secret project a few months ago, I have had access to his work product, and can tell you that this is he has done an AMAZING job on this project.

Great job, Shan-man!!!!

And, I echo what Shan-man said, please use this information wisely.  If you use this correctly, it could help make your trip better.  If it gets abused, then we all lose.

TCD


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Bravo Shan!!!  This is fabulous!!  Thank you so much for all the hard work.


----------



## Comptech

Shan-man,
have you looked @ maps.live.com?
the details of the site are much better. It might help you pin point some of the questionable locations...


----------



## Comptech

I will ask one of the Geology professors if I can borrow one... 
Let me know if you need any other data...






Shan-man said:


> I just need a track of the new 600 loop, entry to exit. Saved to whatever track file you can and e-mailed to me. Multiple passes would be better for the sake of accuracy, but anything would be better than what I have (which is a good guess based on ground-level photographs). Let me know if you can help!


----------



## big kahuna1

SWEEEEET!


----------



## kc5grw

This ROCKS!


----------



## ynottony99

*I am so glad you have finally gone public with this.  I know that everyone will find this a valuable tool. *


----------



## U.P. North

Very Cool!!  Thank you to all who put their time and effort into this!!


----------



## Minnie&Mickey

This is great!  Thanks for putting all the time and effort into this!


----------



## bord1niowa

That's awesome Shan-man


----------



## Disney Campers

Pretty cool


----------



## elizablake

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Michelle GT

Wow!!  The maps are really nice. Thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Tigger0624

Wow! Awesome! 

Shan- I know Matt has video tours of almost off of the loops showing detail of sites and entries etc. If you think any of that might come in handy to you, let me know and we can figure out a way to get the files over to you. I'd have to say he'll have the entire Fort done by the end of our MDW trip... just let me know! We'd be glad to help out in any way we can!


----------



## RvUsa

Shan, I am so glad you finally went public, there were so many times I wanted to spill the beans, but respected your wishes! 

Thank you for your hard work, and for the work of all your operatives!


----------



## BradyBz12

To Shan-man and all of "Shanta's little helpers"....


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## CampingBandit

Shanman, thanks so much... maps like this were one of the first things I went looking for when I decided to plan my trip.  Excellent work, and all for us?   Hugs to you!


----------



## Comptech

Shan,
Sorry the Professor does not have any data cables for the GPS, Which I do not understand? and it would take too long to get one before we leave on Saturday. Is there any other way to do what you need? 




Shan-man said:


> The path of the new 600 loop is the biggie, but, if you should happen to notice any trails or official shortcuts that are not drawn on the map, plotting those with GPS would be most helpful too. For instance, I'm reasonably certain that there is a shortcut from the 1300 loop to the path that goes to the Meadow Trading Post (the former train route), but none of my imagery is good enough to see it. Plotting this, or even noting which sites it goes between, would be a huge help.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## michelle9343

Shan-man
This is so cool!!!!
Thanks for all of your hard work and thanks to all that helped you!!!!!


----------



## Comptech

Ok, I will do my best.... I will post my findings here on the board. It may be sometime next week before I get the free time to look around. But If I know my DW she will have me looping as soon as we get there.... Can you receive texts? That may be a good way to get you the info ASAP... PM me and i will get your number.... I could also send some small pics along to show what I have seen?




Shan-man said:


> Oh, ok, well thanks for trying. Hmm... is there another way... yeah! you could rent a helicopter and take some nice new aerials... what? too expensive!? On second thought, if you happen to be going through the 600 loop anyhow you could do some reconnaissance for me. Make a list of every site number on one side of the loop (inside or outside) and note the highest site number on the loop (pretty sure it's on the outside, aka the pond side). That would help me verify some "fuzzy numbers" I have from another Fort spy! That would be a huge help! If you wanted to note which sites paths run between, that would be very helpful too.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help,
> Enjoy the Fort,


----------



## rapriebe

Shannon,
What an awesome project you have done.  It looks great and will be a useful  tool to many, many FW campers for a long time to come.
Thanks for undertaking this project.

Becky


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## freshlybarked

Wow!  What can I say.  You have done what I had only dreamed of seeing.  Thank you.


----------



## Goofyseven

Shan-Man,
  All thanks and much appreciation for the effort you and your team of helpers put forth to developed this planning aid. I think you are wise to caution as to the use of the data. If not abused, its a tremendous help.

Once again, thanks to you and those who helped!!!


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## team bradfield

Good work, greatly apreciated, we will use it.

Thank you Shanman from Team Bradfield!


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## shasta31

Hey Shan, we are going to the Fort this weekend and I have a GPSr, I can save tracks, what I am not sure about is if I can retrieve said tracks. Anyway would I need to stop at each site and mark it? Let me know what you need and I will try my best.  

 Donny


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## BradyBz12

Shan-man said:


> here comes Santa Claus, riding a bike down the loop, with a laptop strapped to the handlebar basket, and a satellite image of the loop on screen. If only they'd have known I had a GPS receiver under my Santa cap!



Oh now THAT is a picture!


----------



## Tiggntaz

Shan here is a post with all the videos that I have so far.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2179457

I will try to get more during the MDGG and the J4GG. Also if any are too poor I will redo them.


----------



## datgrt@fw

Comptech said:


> Shan the Man!
> This is awesome..... FW should hire you. Anyway before I commit to the GPS deal what exactly did you have in mind...?



Hello Shan-man .......... I totally agree with Comptech!!!  FW should definitely put you on their payroll!!!  

We just returned back home to North Carolina this evening after spending two great weeks in Florida!  I downloaded GoogleEarth tonight and was able to view the 'Outstanding' job you did on this project!  Believe me, it will be a big help to many of us that love Fort Wilderness!  Thanks for all of your hard work and also thanks to 'all' of the other fine folks that helped you!!!  

Doug / datgrt@fw


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## castlehappy

Thanks so much Shan-Man for this GE! It is awsome! It sure helps with planning a trip. I really like how some of the sites in the 1500 loop section show a picture of the site, nice...


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Matt@WDWR

Great Job Shan Man!  From looking at Google Earth, it seems that 2100 is much more "foresty" (I just coined a word. haha) than the other cabin loops 2300 and 2500. Can anybody confirm that?


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Tiggntaz

Shan-man said:


> I have just updated to add the latest videos from Tiggntaz's Memorial Day GG trip. Now all the camping loops but 1100 are included, and Matt is promising cabin loops over July 4th! Good things to come. Thanks for the work Matt!



Shan please go a grab the 1100 Loop and the 2100 cabin loop.

Also when I am back for the 4th I will try to get the other cabin loops and our GG loop.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## mdoc

This is almost a Fort fix.  I can drool over your maps when I get to really missing the Fort in between trips.  It's a totally different view than what we get when we're there!  Thanks Shan-man!


----------



## krosmith

Speaking as someone who has never been to FW, this is a wonderful map.  I really appreaciate the hard work and time it must take to do such a big project.  This will really help me figure some things out for our first trip to WDW.


----------



## Shan-man

mdoc and krosmith, thanks so much for the encouragement! Knowing that lots of folks are getting good use (and even just entertainment!) from it makes it all worthwhile. There's more good stuff to come!


----------



## Shan-man

Just a little bump 'cause someone asked where it was.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## shasta31

Shan, I told you I would GPS loop 600 on Memorial day, I did it but someone else beat me to it so I didnt worry about it. I wanted to let you know that I am going back to the Fort for July 4th and if you needed anything else I would be honored to help, be it pictures or GPS routes or whatever, let me know. Donny


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## shasta31

I need an Email and I will send you those files, I dont have enough post count to be able to do it through here.


----------



## kc5grw

I just wanted to make a comment for the folks that are help Shan plot the loops here. Another option if you don't have a suitable GPS is the iPhone 3g. The Motion-X app for it is pretty cool. I just loaded it and started playing with it and haven't had a chance to look at track detail, but the waypoint data is pretty much spot on. Here is an example taken from my desk at work, http://bit.ly/HVmC6. The app is pretty cool. For those of you that follow Webmaster Pete on Facebook he has been posting waypoints from Disneyland and DCA using Motion-X. 

The really nice thing about Motion-X is that you don't have to wait till you're tethered to your computer to upload the waypoint and track info. You can send it directly from the iPhone to Facebook, Twitter, or email. 

I have absolutely no connection at all with Motion-X other than it is a really cool iPhone app.


----------



## Shan-man

Thanks for the recommendation... sure sounds like a more elegant solution than stuffing a bluetooth GPS in my cap and linking with my PocketPC! 'Course, until Sprint gets the right to host iPhones (never) I won't be able to get one. I'm sure it will help some folks though!


----------



## kc5grw

I was playing around with Motion-X at lunch and recorded a track. When posting to Facebook or Twitter it just creates a link with no useful information other than being able to display the track on Google maps. Sending to email is very useful as it creates and sends both .gpx and .kmz files as attachments to email. Looking at the .gpx, it looks like it is recording wpts as a function of speed (or distance travelled). Coming back from lunch while in my car it was recording info every 2-3 secs, once I stopped and started walking in it recorded data every 9-10 secs. Accuracy looks pretty good too.


----------



## barbm3214

This is incredibly awesome.  We spend a lot of time at the Fort during the fall and winter months and miss is so much the rest of the year.  I now feel like I can be 'back home' anytime I wish.  Your hard work is much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## shasta31

Shan, did you get the emails I sent yesterday? Let me know if you didnt or if I did something wrong.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## shasta31

Wonderful, I hadn't messed with the GPS and Google Earth and .kmz files so I was worried if it worked or not, glad to help and if you need anything else let me know. We will be at the Fort the week of Christmas so we will meet you then.(Edit) Oops, you'll be gone when we get there, maybe some other time.


----------



## Shan-man

Just a little bump since there has been some related discussion in other threads.


----------



## gmflanigan

Shan-man said:


> Just a little bump since there has been some related discussion in other threads.



DH and I have been looking it over.  Awesome, time consuming job.  Did you see any big difference in 400 and 500.  We've stayed in 500 and liked it.  Not sure whether to try 400 or stay put.


----------



## ob1quixote

Is there a reason such hard work by so many cant be rewarded with a pinned thread?

I'm DLing Google Earth right now, and will have a look. Being a compu-cretin, I'm sure I will ooh and aah with no understanding of all the work it took!

Can I be of help with my digital video camera? Might be able to video tour whatever loop I'll be campin on in 2 weeks.


----------



## Shan-man

gmflanigan said:


> DH and I have been looking it over.  Awesome, time consuming job.  Did you see any big difference in 400 and 500.  We've stayed in 500 and liked it.  Not sure whether to try 400 or stay put.



Glad to hear you appreciate the map. As for 400-500 comparison, I really prefer 500. According to my recollection and impressions (i.e. this is opinion) 400 is less shady and feels more cramped, probably because of less vegetation. It is closer to the marina so it is a bit more convenient.


----------



## gmflanigan

Shan-man said:


> Glad to hear you appreciate the map. As for 400-500 comparison, I really prefer 500. According to my recollection and impressions (i.e. this is opinion) 400 is less shady and feels more cramped, probably because of less vegetation. It is closer to the marina so it is a bit more convenient.




Thanks--we requested 500 when we made our reservations so I think we'll leave it at that.  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Shan-man-  Thanks for the upgraded map!  I sure wish someone would make this thread a sticky, because this map is a great resource.

TCD


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Hey-  Shan-man this thread is now a "sticky!"

Thank you Mr. Moderator!  

TCD


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Disney Campers

Shan-man said:


> Wow, This is a week for firsts! I just got my first points (filter violation  ) and now I got my first sticky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just a darn minute there,  no points were involved


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## dfchelbay

I'm intrigued.


----------



## auntie

Shan-man said:


> Oh, my mistake. I thought everytime you pulled a flag from your belt it was a point! Shows how much I know about violating rules!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the sticky, though!



You know..I don't get the whole filter violation thing.  I honestly thought that was a *good *thing.  You know..showed some creativity and a desire to not offend. 
Mod's might want to be taking a look at what's on the "Dis-name" thread.  Tell me that's not a filter violation in itself. 
Talk about 'creativity"....


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## thomasclan85




----------



## JohnWhite1

I agree, it wasn't very obvious. On my mac it downloaded to my desktop but that's probably just a quirk. I'm glad you found them and got a look though


----------



## latinqt

Wow, I'm really impressed with this Google earth of Ft. Wilderness.   I downloaded your first one and now on this last page I see you have a new one.  I'm not computer savy,  do I really have to delete the first one before I download the more recent one?


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## SFTrny

This is REALLY cool!  Nice work!


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Tab2Disney

I LOVE, LOVE, really Love this!!
By the way is there any way to label the pet loops?
I don't know which ones they are, it would be great to have it on the map.

Thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Marbel

This is AMAZING! Thank you so much. Your hard work sure is appreciated. I'm just amazed.

What is the significance of the red strip near the bike barn? I can't figure it out.

Thanks!


----------



## Shan-man

Thanks for the compliment Marbel. The red strip is to indicate cart parking and the cart path. I hope to one day have all the paths drawn in and color-coded to indicate what types of traffic is allowed. Red would indicate pedestrian, bike, and cart; yellow would be pedestrian and bike only; and green pedestrian only (of which there are precious few).


----------



## 4mickey2

why can't i find specific sites?  i thought i had too many ft's on the side in places and tried to delete a couple.  but, i am just not getting it.  i am guessing not all sites are able to be viewed or am i doing something wrong.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Robert6401

Shan-Man, do you need videos of anything specifically? I am going down on next week and just got a new video camera, so I'd be happy to do some filming for you. Let me know if I can help out.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## Robert6401

Shan, I'll see what I can do. Is it the boats launching to go to MK and the Contemporary that you want? If so, is there a certain location you would like for me to get the launch from?


----------



## loveDmouse

This is really cool Shan-Man!  Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## TOGA

I finally just had a chance to check this out and it is amazing!  Thanks for all the work that must have gone into this.


----------



## justcynn

Great Work Shan-Man!  Its fun to scroll around and pretend we are there.  Also - what is the building on Discovery Island that is all overgrown?  It really surprises me Disney just abandons places like River Country and doesn't make more of an effort at demolition - seems like a potential liability issue?


----------



## jenscourt

Thanks Shan-Man!    I had a chance to look at this today and it was great to be able to visualize where everything was and decide what loop I wanted to request.  Good job!


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## krisdancravey

Thank you so much.... I have been wondering why someone hasnt looked into this before now!! Good for you!!


----------



## mikhen

Maybe you can help me.   Every time I try to run Google Earth,  my computer freezes.  It's not just with the campsites,  it's any Google Earth map.


----------



## Robert6401

Hey Shan,

I got some videos of the boat landing and the sing-along like you requested (I've had them for months but just now got around to separating them from the lot of trip videos). How do you want me to get them to you?

Bob


----------



## Shan-man

Excellent! Thanks so much. I think the easiest way would be to just upload them to YouTube and then I can link to them there. That's what I did with the loop tour videos.

Thanks again,
Shanta


----------



## Robert6401

Shan,

I may try instead to upload them to Photobucket or something, and then provide you a link. I would prefer to give you an opportunity to make sure its what you want before they are put on public display. Let me know if this won't work for you.

Bob


----------



## Robert6401

Well Shan, I spent some time last night trying to upload the videos to youtube but didn't have any luck. I am thinking that the files may be too large. They are in HD and are not short videos. When I tried to upload multiple files I kept getting an error, then when I tried to do one at a time it uploaded so slowly that I finally had to give up. I will try again, but I just wanted to let you know that Ia m trying to get them to you.


----------



## The Disney Dude

Well, I just got back on the boards this week, due to a last minute trip to WDW that we are planning, and I saw this post. This is a very cool idea! 

This project is right up my alley and I only wish I would have been able to contribute to it before. I love taking my GPSr with me on my hikes and trips so that I can track where I've been and import it into programs like Google Earth. It's always fun to look at where you've been. 

It looks like you have everything you need already but I will be at Fort Wilderness the first week of August. So if there is anything I can do while I am there to add to this project, let me know.


----------



## Glite

That's interesting stuff. I always liked seeing the google earth maps.


----------



## DVCajun

I'm having a little trouble downloading the FW attachments. I downloaded GoogleEarth just fine, but nothing happens when I click "download" on the attachments. Do you think it's because I have a mac?


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## DVCajun

They're working now. Thank you!


----------



## girlcop

This was just what I needed.  Easy to follow, super valuable. You did a great job!


----------



## ynottony99

*I haven't been on the Google earth site for a while so I don't know how long it's been that the images have been showing the 600 addition.  I wish I had done a screen cap before they updated.  *


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## fugarwe

Thank you again for doing this work.  I am in the process of making plans for our third trip to FW, and this is helping alot.  We have some special needs, we have to be near a CS, but would not like to cross any roads to get to one for the kids.  This helps ALOT.  We were in 515 last year, and it was right next to the path to the CS, so we'd like to be one or two away.


----------



## fugarwe

I forgot to mention, I'll be sure and make a few vids of stuff when I'm there to add to the project.


----------



## D NONI

this is great.!  just finished setting up Google Earth and loading the program.. thanks so much for the time and effort put into this program.


----------



## mhhorowi

This is very helpful.  I'm surprised that Disney doesn't buy this from you and make it widely available instead of the very limited maps they provide now.  Great job and thank you for all the hard work.


----------



## Tab2Disney

Hi, 
I am loading the Fort Map on my sons computer. 
I was wondering should I load the kmz file or the network enabled file? 
Thanks for this it is fantastic.  
Makes it hard not to be there!!


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## gtigger

Hi,
New here...wow I can't believe someone did something very cool like this...its immensley helpful especially in locating where you would like to stay in FW...I can show the rest of the family and say this is exactly where we will be in just over 9 months...thanks in bunches.

gtigger


----------



## Shan-man

Hope you enjoy your virtual tourism!


----------



## Marando4

Great job and thanks.


----------



## OziJo

This is fantastic. I have been viewing FW on Google Earth and this gives me a greater perspective. Mind you my too wise for her years 13 year old said to me "Stop looking at all that mum. It will be like you've been there before we even leave".


----------



## gots2pitt

Is Shan-man still here?


----------



## mikmouse

gots2pitt said:


> Is Shan-man still here?



I don't believe so.  He's moved on.


----------



## FFWRX

Does anyone still have that file?  Does it still work?  Has anyone else done this?

Thanks


----------



## amcc

Hi, I'm wondering if there is any way of downloading this now.  I know that I had downloaded it at some point - home computer? work computer? old computer? login I forgot? and when I went to show my husband recently how cool it was I couldn't find it.

It really is a wonderful resource!


----------



## R_Judy

I can't access the place marks file.  It says site not found!! Help!!


----------



## mightyexplorers

It does not appear that this thread has been updated in quite a while. Not sure if the KML file is still maintained or not, but I tracked down the KMZ file which is reasonably current and still very relevant.   I placed a copy (happily deleted thanks for the update) for anyone that would still like this loaded into Google Earth.

This is maintained and still freely available, just not here... Google knows all though.


----------



## Shan-man

This resource is no longer available here, sorry.


----------



## bama_ed

mightyexplorers said:


> ... but I tracked down the KMZ file which is reasonably current and still very relevant.



Yep.  It sure is.


----------



## Firefighter25

Read thru these posts. How do you access this fine piece of work?
Thank you very much


----------



## Madonna3

I would like it if someone could help me download this please.


----------

